# USV Sinnvoll?



## Wambofisch (15. Februar 2013)

Hey

Mein Dad will einen Server für seine Firma kaufen und da haben wir uns gedacht ob es sinnvoll ist eine USV reinzubringen, falls doch mal Stromausfall iust.
Die Daten werden zwar gesichert auf dem Server im Raid, aber wie ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das beide Platten kaputt gehen beim sofortigen Stromausfall?

Lohnt da eine Investition? Oder hab ich den Sinn einer USV falsch verstanden?


----------



## target2804 (15. Februar 2013)

Usv hatten wir selbst auch immer. Finde es durchaus nützlich.
Dass direkt was kaputt geht ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, aber wenn dann wäre es halt Pech


----------



## Lexx (15. Februar 2013)

Nicht nur Stromausfälle, sonder auch Stromschwankungen 
werden durch ein USV abgefedert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2013)

Stromausfall zerstört keine Platten, nur das was gerade in dem Augenblick auf die Platte kommt wäre im Nirvana. Für eine Firma finde ich eine USV schon recht sinnvoll besonders wenn viele Daten 24 / 7 auf den Platten unterwegs sind.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Februar 2013)

USV ist für Firmen mit anständiger EDV-Ausrüstung ein muss! Stromstörungen, Unterspannungen werden ausgeglichen. Bei Stromausfällen kann ein Signal an den Server gesandt werden, dass dieser ordnungsgemäss herunterfahren kann. (Stehen 50 Windowsupdates an, wird dies natürlich nicht der Fall sein.) 

Es geht ja auch nicht nur darum, ob etwas Schaden nehmen kann, sondern ob nach jedem 1-2 Sekunden Stromausfall jemand in die Firma fahren muss um den Server hochzufahren - das geht auch ins Geld. (ausser man kann ihn über ein ILO hochfahren )


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Februar 2018)

Ich wollte mal kein neues Thema aufmachen

mhh ich kann gerade ein 300€ USV 900watt für 120€ kaufen (unbenutzt) ist das sinnvoll ich habe nur ab und zu Stromschwankungen. Sonst nix dramatisches. nice to have?
(Blue Walker 2700Watt 3000VA)

Verschrieben es sind 2700Watt


----------



## Abductee (11. Februar 2018)

Was ist das für eine Bluewalker?

Was hängt denn da konkrekt drauf?
Ein Tower-PC mit 4-5 HDD`s?
Da würde je nach Autonomiezeit auch so was reichen:
APC Back-UPS ES 700VA Steckdosenleiste, USB (BE700G-GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Verbunden via USB bekommt der Rechner einen sauberen Shutdown bevor der Akku leer wird.

Rechne mal nach wieviel du wirklich brauchst und überleg dir ob wirklich nur der eine PC da drauf hängen soll.
Netzwerkswitch und Monitor kann auch wichtig sein.
Country Selection Page


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Februar 2018)

VFI 3000 TGS.
Naja nur ein Normaler Gaming PC/und ein Arbeits PC inclusive des Router ein Laptop und natürlich Monitor und eben auch Geräte meiner Hifi Anlage, Die 900 Watt sind Ausreichend gewält an den Verbrauchern würde is sagen. Wir haben gelegentlich Stromschwankungen was auch deutlich an den Lampen zu erkennen ist. Wie laut ist so ein Gerät mit Lüfter ich finde nichts heraus was die Lautheit angeht. Die USV-leiste in deinem Link kosten ja auch schon 85€ im Verhältnis zu 2700Watt und 3000VA für 120€. Dann ist das ehr nur die Frage ob man die Lüfter laut hört


----------



## fotoman (13. Februar 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Dann ist das ehr nur die Frage ob man die Lüfter laut hört


Wenn man sich den Test der kleineren VFI 1000 TG in der C't 03/2018 durchliest, dann wollte ich eine USV, die dauerhaft mit 2,7 Son lärmt, vermutlich noch nicht einmal im Nachbarzimmer bei offener Türe stehen haben. Aber vieleicht hat die TGS nicht nur ein kleiners Gehäuse wie die TG, sondern auch einen bedeuten effizienteten Lüfter. Laut C't ist der Lüfter nicht auf Grund der Akkus verbaut, sondern auf Grund des dauerhaft laufenden Wechselrichters.

Die zusätzlichem Kosten einer Online-USV gegenüebr einer (meist lüfterlosen) gegenüebr einer USV, die sich nur im Bedarfsfall zuschaltet, ist Dir sicherlich egal.


----------

